# Do you think we are to negative or do we think to much?



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

........ :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

We all see the world as an negative place so we've hidden within our minds (DR/DP).


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

I would say, we analyze everything, EVERYTHING! :?

Jamie 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

DR WHO said:


> I would say, we analyze everything, EVERYTHING! :?
> 
> Jamie 8)


What do you mean by everthing? (Analzes you =OP ) heh, yeah i agree with you.

... Good to see Auron is still alive and kickin =P


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Easy, we all have a deep seated hatred of ourselves.

Cheers 3098


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

3333


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I would agree that yes, we feel alienated, simply by the fact we find it hard to make people understand what this is like

Cam


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> we all have a deep seated hatred of ourselves


Do you think? Is this innate?

I'd be interested in a discussion about this. Although it is obviously fundamental to neurotic disorders...I think there is more to it than meets the eye. But perhaps that it is because _that is _exactly what it is in my case.

:?


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Martin, 
I tend to see that most people with DP/DR suffer from abuse, especially from their early years, or if not that, severe under-appreciation. An over-developed ego is almost always the product of one's _true_ self and attributes not being recognized or appreciated. And so to draw attention to ourselves, we develop an overt and loud way to let our talents be known. Unfortunately, compliments garnered this way, when we are "fishing" for them, never have the genuine way of touching our hearts like a spontaneous and heartfelt compliment. The answer? Well, I'd say pray, but.....Heck, pray. God can appreciate you. He knows the shite you've been through. He knows how amazing your talents (like your writing) is. He made them. And only hang out with people who appreciate you. I mean that seriously. And comment about the attributes of those you love to _them_. It is easier for people to give love to us when they themselves feel loved. And you will, eventually. Its inevitable. The galaxy is filled with too much love for you to NOT be filled, at least a little, by it. In any event, my short answer to your question is that many people with DP/DR hate themselves because they think that other people do, and because they never truly feel appreciated for themselves. Rage and depression (which is only anger turned inwards) have a funny way of trying to fill this hole. Acknowledge why they are there, and dont let them fill it - your worth more than you think, Mr. Martin Horton! If and when you eventually become healthy, your ego will be bigger in the ways in which it is true, and in which you now underestimate yourself, and smaller in the artifical and senseless ways in which it is now big.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

YEah ever one:


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

Fear


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

........


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

That?s one of the characteristics - wanting to understand everything - but is it the root?

I don?t think so.

In my case, I don?t have the ego structure to support my psychic energy. In the most basic way I am lacking, I have very little sense of self, no pride, really very little ability to therefore feel respected or "good". Over the top of this there is a constant seach for the truth, and the perfect union, with the creator, with the one I love. Quite simply, my human personality can?t contain the subtle energies which flow out of me.

I had a consistent extra-sensory gift for a few years, as real to me as the table in front of me, and no more mysterious. But i am very sad that this amounts to nothing, as it is not a true gift when you have no peace or sense of containment. Without containment it is just a buzz, therefore reduced to pure indulgence. I decided not to invest my cares in that side of life....I don?t know about a year ago, and just try and focus on my physical life. But lately I have been tempted to get into it again. And to be fair, my high spirits have generally come from being over-active spiritually without being able to contain it. So it is a habit I should give up. I suppose it is my worst habit.

I?ve just realised that I must try my best to develop the most basic parts of myself, in a tender and loving way, something which my mum was unable to help me with.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

In my opinion, I am not sure about all this psychic stuff, I'm not saying that you think your psychic Miss_Starling, I think its just that we all need to feel special in some way, especially if we not made to feel special by our parents.
I mean what better way to feel special, believing you are psychic.

I guess that's is something we all have in common, everyone.

We all want to be heard, we all want to be special, we all want to be interesting.
I bet that is another common thing, we don't feel we are interesting.

Cam.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

.....


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

Chameleon said:


> We all want to be heard, we all want to be special, we all want to be interesting.
> I bet that is another common thing, we don't feel we are interesting.
> 
> Cam.


Isn't that common for almost everyone?
Isn't that the reason why most people would buy the best car, best clothes, best house if they had the money for?

I think some factors have to come together: disposition, sensibillity and a curious mind.
I had a wonderful childhood with a lot of appreciation and love, though my mother gave me a slap once in a while. But i wouldn't consider this as a classical trauma.
Some people analyze even more than us, without getting anxious.

The conclusion for me is that for some reason our gifts (see above) turned into a curse.I believe that it's due to our overactive brain especially parts of the amygdala.That would explain why not everyone with a diposition gets caught.
so the conclusion number two is: we all have a predisposition of having an overeager amygdala.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

You are right, it is common for everyone, I think I said that.
I know I digressed a little, But what are your thoughts when it comes to psychic abilities.
Is it just some desperate attempt to feel special.

Cam.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

........


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I don?t have the time to reply to this now, or the internet connection (!).

Perhaps the reason I have clung onto psychic ability is because I wish to feel special, but it doesn?t stop it from being there in the first place. I don?t talk to ghosts and ghouls, but the way. My ESP is being able to feel chakras.

I had experiences before I read anything or heard anything about them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Now how would you explain that, lucky guess?
> 
> G.


You got meowy's tongue! =I ,first time for everything...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

......


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry Person3 ?Borrows you?re siamese fighter?










Meowy! Come on here =P

*Stuffs Meowy?s face*










SHUT IT now =P


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> HHMM....
> 
> I'm looking forward to persons 4,5,6
> 
> Thank you.


Not when you hear what happened to 1 & 2 =P

I just hope Person3 doesn't mind thier fish in your meowy's mouth... I have faith =P.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

> Do you think we are to negative or do we think to much?


Possibly both.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Chameleon said:


> I'm not saying that you think your psychic Miss_Starling


I do...and I think you are too.

There is *so* much I could write on this subject. But I will make it short.

First of all YES, I was massively dissillusioned with my physical life at a young age due to my mother neglecting me. I remember turning to God then and also feeling like there was a light in my head. I was about 4 or 5.

Now, I will say that I do believe in the spritual and I do believe in a God of sorts. BUT I am not here to convince anyone of the existance of God/spirit.

There is no way of proving either way whether God/spirit exists. But the mind isn't very good at deal with ambiguity. Therefore people quite often fall into either agreeing there is or disagreeing. My argument is that it is a possibility and therefore belief in oneself as a spiritual being with a spiritual purpose and a relationship with a highe being is a perfectly ligitimate life choice.

As I said, nothing quite compels you into discovering your spiritual life quite like tragedy. Unfortunately, this inflates the atheists a bit because they can say that since the people who believe in God are disillusioned with the world in one way or another, they are people that are acting irrationally and therefore shouldn't be taken seriously.

The fact still remains however that God/spirit may possibly exist. In theory, therefore, if there is a spiritual life, should the way that people find it discredit it as a ligitimate life path?

The problem is that people on the opposing sides, atheists and theists for the sake of example, have a habit of arguing things from the confines of their closed-system. Therefore, the theist will try and explain the atheists situation in terms of theism....and the atheist will try and explain theism in terms of their atheism.

And this is where I get offended.

I believe that atheists look down on theists and vice versa. I feel put down when my experiences, which have been persistent and were not asked for, are explained as being the result of my "greedy ego"....well naturally an atheist would think that way because they will generally hold the view that there is no such thing as true benevolence and that people are innately selfish and only capable of being selfish.

And I am sure that atheists hate to be patronised by those of us who say we know there is more to life than the car we drive, house we live in, and way we look....our ego.

So I wish people would be a little less defensive, whichever side of the fence they are on, and just give a little more respect to both choices. The day people recognise it is a ligitimate choice to either have faith or not have it the world will be a nicer place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

I like balance R.


----------

